# # 2 coming in Febuary



## Snavely2 (Mar 3, 2011)

We are really doing it. We are going to be adding # 2 Febuary. Our current pup just turned 8 months. She has been very easy to train and so much fun. So we figured why not get her a friend. Any tips about adding a second V would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Have fun, and remember always that each dog is a unique individual and treat them as such. 

PSt
If you have any potted plants on stands, or furniture that is is top heavy, I'd uhh.... think about moving it. ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations! I can only imagine how excited you are!  

I would love to have another V., but my very sane fiance is trying to walk me through my Sophie's puppy-hood over and over...and over. One day though....


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

@snavely- so r we... Assuming a girl is whelped any day now. An all male litter would change things as we already have a male 15 mos old. Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a small pack in the overall scheme of things. Two male Vizslas and female GSP. The GSP is the oldest at 18 months, then the two boys, 12 months and 9 months. (My 9 month old is the biggest of the lot though.... faaaaark he's big!!!!)

I went from one dog to two and now three (2.5 really, as Ozkar is part time with me). I found that having two was way easier. It's really not a lot of additional effort to put out another bowl of food, to cut one more set of nails or clean one more set of ears. Exercise doesn't change. The only thing I did find I had to adapt to, was my awareness of them when walking. It took a couple of weeks, but now I have an eye and an ear on each of them all the time and can anticipate their actions before they do, so they don;t end up in any trouble. But apart from that, I find it easier.

When you are tired, down, or just engaged in your own activities, they have each other to entertain themselves. I found having more than one, that they required less exercise with me. Not a lot less, but they were tired 15 or 20 minutes earlier than usual on walks. 

They also learn from each other.... good habits........and bad


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

My .02 cents

Bailey is my hunter and field trial dog. He can be independent when "out there" on off-lead walks, sometimes hundreds of yards away. Chloe is submissive and stays closer to me, unless she is following Bailey's lead. That is their pack dynamic together and it works for us. One hunting dog and one cheerleader. 

I've taken walks with other Vizsla owners with two field-trial independent thinking dogs and one goes north and one goes south hundreds of yards out. With coyotes out in our hills, this has created problems for that owner. 

So if you have a submissive Vizsla already, then a independent companion would work or visa versa.

Talk to your breeder about this and enjoy your red bird dog addiction times two.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/teamwork-brother-and-sister-vizsla.html

RBD


----------



## Snavely2 (Mar 3, 2011)

How long did you wait to put both dogs in the same kennel? I understand that i have to wait and see how they get along and the puppy puts a little meat on her bones. Just wondering what kind of kennel arrangements people use with 2 Vs


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/sleeping-bags-for-vizslas.html

Kennel? Is that the only option? Can they stay inside? 

Are you asking about doggie day care?

RBD


----------



## Snavely2 (Mar 3, 2011)

Im sorry crate. The crate is in our family room with two king size comforters


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Crates. They should each have their own. That is their den and safety zone. 

With the sleeping bags inside, they are warm and cozy all night. We just use a couple more dog sleeping bags in the living room for when they need want to rest. In warm weather they lay on top and in cold weather they work theirselves inside.

RBD


----------

